# Girlfriend catches a big one



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well guys another post with a some more pictures. Tonight me and the girlfriend drove up to Kiser Lake for a change of scenery. We both caught fish all on plastics by the lilly pads. But the fun came when she caught a birdsnest in the reel I guess the movement of her pole wiggled the worm and made it really enticing for the whopper she caught to end the night. We weighed her and measured her. She was right around 3 Ibs and 18 1/2 inches in length. Plus she looked very healthy swimming away back under some lilly pads!! All in all a very good night on the water. Well tight lines all and enjoy the pics.:B


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's a nice catch she got there.Tell her congrats on her bass.Just goes to show that you'll catch a fish when you least expect it.I bet it was a very pleasant surprise for her.Oh by the way,is that her biggest bass to date?


----------



## redman84 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yep sure is. She has gotten a few 2 Ibers but this one by far was the biggest to date. The way she is going she is going to be outfishing me here soon.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

haha my girlfriend told me to take her out fishing this weekend.. can't say I'd be mad if she outfished me and caught something like this


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

You go girl !!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

So who clicked on this thread to see the girlfried?

Nice bass!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

be careful - 

I have heard of a lot of "girlfriends" that go fishing, but very few "wife" fishing stories. It might not be a bass she was fishing for!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Just wait and see.... your girlfriend will have her own fishing show!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Just wait and see.... your girlfriend will have her own fishing show!


I'd watch that !


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

JamesT said:


> So who clicked on this thread to see the girlfried?
> 
> Nice bass!


OK,OK, I confess! I was checking out the girlfriend.... Dang, I hate being honest!


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi all! 

My six year old daughter who won't stay in bed just looked at the lady with the bass, and she said, GO GIRLS, GIRL POWER! Woooohooo!!! 

Nice catch!!!


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice catch. Not a bad fish either...


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

treytd32 said:


> haha my girlfriend told me to take her out fishing this weekend.. can't say I'd be mad if she outfished me and caught something like this


It always stings just a little bit.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

nice catch indeed.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

My Girlfriend loved to fish. She also loved camping, hunting, etc. until I put a ring on her finger. Its now been about 4 yrs since she has fished or hunted 

It doesn't always last so enjoy it while you can!

At least my wife gave me three children who all love to fish so I guess it is alright if she stays home now that I have three little fishing buddies.


----------

